# Work Trip Coming Up...



## Whyemier (Mar 19, 2015)

*Going to Ecuador, one of the 'Bimbo' bakerys we design systems for. You might think,"Wow! Wish I could travel for work!" Consider the drawbacks like; 

Not speaking enough of the local language to have a conversation, 

Working 24 hrs a day or at least have to work until you get it done, or be on call (doesn't leave a lot of time),

Everything you might want to see is miles and miles away (kilometers y kilometers) and no way to get there. 

You need to watch where you go and when (banditos) yes they are still active.
And watch what you eat and where (food poisoning and food borne pathogens) 

Just the hassle of traveling on a short schedule, always on the move. This trip is two cities in Ecuador in about five days, which includes overnight travel from Florida [Mon. night], 

A half day to recuperate, a half day to meet the client in Guayaquil [goo-why- a-kill]) and see the plant [Tues], 

Then we fly to Quito [key-toe] talk to the client [Wed], 

Fly back to Guayaquill, try to finish anything that needs finishing, then catch another overnite plane [Thurs] 

For next day home to Florida get in at 6:00 am and try to get to the office for a quick consult [Fri]

All the while its (paypaz, paypaz, vehr ah yoah paypaz) under the eye of the Gestapo at the airport checking you out four ways from everything ( did you know, Gestapo "Gehiemstaatpolizei" means 'Homeland Security'? Literally "Home state Police" but the meaning is "Homeland Security"). 

My family think its wonderful, I'm a world traveler. Much of what I see is the-airport, hotel, McDonalds (or equivalent), plant site, meeting room, quick lunch, plant site, meeting room, restaurant, hotel & airport. Occasionally an invite to one function or another where again you can't speak enough of the language to mingle and make connections.

Glamour, how do I stand the Glamour???

I do admit there can be good moments; 
Good food prepared the way the locals like it. 
Scenery, very beautiful even if you don't have time to get out and really enjoy it. 
Local culture that adds interest to the trip, even from a distance.

And then, sky-miles ( if I can be facetious ) though they no longer get you what they used to get you unfortunately.*

*So there it is, the exciting life of a world traveler who goes everywhere and sees none of it.*


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 19, 2015)

I feel your pain.  I did that for about 20 years.  It is defiantly not glamorous.  I normally made the top tier on the mileage plan by the end of April each year.  Over 300 nights in hotels year after year is just too much.  I did get to see a lot of the world though, I was normally on site long enough to be a tourist a bit at some places.


----------



## Boswell (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a trip to Guadalajara on leaving on Monday. Your description of world travel is very familiar. I have seen the world from the back seat of a Taxi and can confirm that Meeting rooms all over the world , look the same.


----------



## pebbleworm (Mar 19, 2015)

"Geheime" means secret... The food is supposed to be great.  Coming from Florida and Guayaquil be aware that Quito is at 10,000 feet.  There is a local herb that is supposed to help with altitude sickness.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 19, 2015)

I saw about that much of New Orleans last year on a work trip.  I still get excited thinking it may be one of those lucky times that a window of free time opens up against all other powers, and there are many powers trying to squeeze every ounce of work out of travel trips!  Hah.  
I did end up having 5 hours on the last night to see some town, and I sure did!  
I got lucky that way in Rome once too.  Very lucky.  More than a whole extra day!  Flight couldn't be moved and work was done!  
Most times those trips do really leave you ragged.
Hope this is a lucky one for you!

Bernie 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whyemier (Mar 19, 2015)

Yep your right Pebbleworm dang ain't that the way of it. Five years of German and I've forgotten more than I ever knew.


----------



## pebbleworm (Mar 19, 2015)

Heimat/Geheime it does blur together!  I did get to spend last summer on the North Slope in Alaska- food was not good, worked 7 -12s BUT saw polar bears, musk ox, caribou, bizarre dwarf willow trees the size of dandelions, lots of birds and smaller critters, the sun skittering around the horizon and not going down, commuted to work by airboat  and as the icing on the cake, green ribboney northern lights out of the airplane window on the way back.  I had a blast.  The more stuff you look at the more fun you have.  Your trip sounds like it is scheduled in 10 minute increments, but do a little research and you could find some neat stuff to do.  And ask the locals.  I am sure the Bombos guys' English is better than my Spanish. They wilk want to show off where they live.


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 19, 2015)

I feel your pain... well, I used to anyway. Worked in the software industry as a database engineer and troubleshooter for our support staff. There was always a packed suitcase under my desk, ready to go at any time. Family and friends thought it must be really neat to travel all over like that and get paid for it. IT SUCKED!!!   Needless to say, the stress levels kept climbing, the pay was stagnant due to out sourcing more and more overseas, and I decided that I had had enough. Quit my job, went on vacation for three weeks, then went back to driving a truck. Life has been just fine since then, thank you!


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Mar 22, 2015)

Since retiring from the normal work force, and when I'm not farming, I'm a picker. Just like the ones on TV. It's the only travel for work that's fun.


----------



## cvairwerks (Mar 22, 2015)

I grew up with Dad being on 24/7 worldwide call. I was in junior high before I really understood  that civilian dads just didn't get up at 2 am and fly out for anywhere from days to months with no notice.  I ended up in the broadcast business and long haul microwave installation for  a while. Spent a few years being on 24/7 on call myself. Nothing like getting home from a couple of days off and finding a phone message that I've got to be packed and on a plane in 7 hours for an indefinite assignment overseas. I'm  on travel status with my current company and have been for  almost 10 years now, but I do have the option to turn down the trips.


----------

